# Yeston 2560MB Nvidia GTX 570



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

what you guys have to say on this - 

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/1097/yeston2560mbnvidiagtx57.jpg

Yeston 2560MB Nvidia GTX 570 Graphics Card With Powerful Cooling


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 29, 2011)

Woooo!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2011)

how many slots will it take? 3-4-5....10?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Is that real? I mean never heard about *yeston* and that too a nvidia board maker. Just saw its a chinese maker. 

If true then expect some terrific high resolution performance in a surround setup. The gf110 will be unleashed as previously held back by low framebuffer at high resolutions. Expecting some major board makers to be following in the same lines.


----------



## sparx (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats massive! When will manufacturers, start producing cards with liquid cooling?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

Takes 3 slots....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

sparx liquid cooling cards are already there.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what you guys have to say on this -
> 
> *img854.imageshack.us/img854/1097/yeston2560mbnvidiagtx57.jpg
> 
> Yeston 2560MB Nvidia GTX 570 Graphics Card With Powerful Cooling





I'd rather get a microwave oven than buy this.
What's the damn point of this....this...6-7 slot card???


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 30, 2011)

* Checks the date * 

Two days too early my friend, too early.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I'd rather get a microwave oven than buy this.
> What's the damn point of this....this...6-7 slot card???



for those who wants 1 single card, its a good option. i doubt it can be SLI'd with such a huge cooler.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what you guys have to say on this -
> 
> *img854.imageshack.us/img854/1097/yeston2560mbnvidiagtx57.jpg
> 
> Yeston 2560MB Nvidia GTX 570 Graphics Card With Powerful Cooling



whoaaaaaaaaaaa what a huge card!


----------

